# New Interview w/ News About Upcoming Masks



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

The Cathode Ray Mission: 10 Questions: An Interview with Rusty Slusser SPFXMasks

Thanks for reading.
-SPFXMasks


----------

